
The Secrets of Surveillance Capitalism (2016) - my_first_acct
https://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuilleton/debatten/the-digital-debate/shoshana-zuboff-secrets-of-surveillance-capitalism-14103616.html?printPagedArticle=true#pageIndex_0
======
drallison
New York Times review is at [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/16/books/review-
age-of-surve...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/16/books/review-age-of-
surveillance-capitalism-shoshana-zuboff.html). I just received my copy
yesterday and have made only a small dent in the 690pages. Recommended for
everyone in the biz.

------
my_first_acct
English-language article in Frankfurter Allgemeine by Shoshana Zuboff, whose
book "Surveillance Capitalism" just came out.

------
chmaynard
Book review by Nicholas Carr:

[https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/thieves-of-experience-
ho...](https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/thieves-of-experience-how-google-
and-facebook-corrupted-capitalism/)

